# 24'' Bildschirmabstand?



## 2fast4you (26. Dezember 2010)

Wie groß muss der Bildschirmabstand bei einem 24'' Monitor sein?
Gibt es da eine Vorschrift?
Wie weit steht euer Monitor von euch entfernt?
Reichen 80 cm aus?


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hab auch einen 24"-er...bei mir steht er auch ebenfalls ca. 70-80cm vor mir. 
Damit überblickt man eigentlich alles recht gut. Denke, da gibt es keine allgemeine Regel was Entfernung betrifft. 
Wenn man alles im Blick hat, passt das schon


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Dezember 2010)

Also bei sinds sogar noch weniger ich schätze so 40cm und man hat immer noch alles im Blick. Dank der Full HD Auflösung ist das Bild auch so Nah noch immer gestochen scharf.


----------



## Patze (26. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt so einige Vorstellungen, Meinungen, "Gesetze", Richtlinien (für Arbeitgeber) etc. über den richtigen Bildschirmabstand/ über die richtigen Bildschirmabstände. Da gibt es so viele Meinungen wie Sand am Meer. Ich denke, dass jeder für sich selbst die optimalste Position rausfinden muss. Aber es gibt Erfahrungswerte die einen gewissen Rahmen abzeichnen lassen, in diesem man dann variieren kann. Sprich Studien, Untersuchungen (von Ärzten) usw. haben gezeigt welcher "Bereich" der optimale ist. Also von soundsoviel cm bis soundsoviel cm ist der optimale Abstand bei Monitoren dieser Größe, dies ist der Mindestabstand, dies der maximale...

Da ich selbst meine optimalen (ergonomischen) "Einstellungen" (Licht, Sitzhaltung...) nicht gefunden habe, empfehle ich Dir mal diesen Artikel (wurde am 21.12.2010 upgedatet!) durchzulesen und mal ein paar der ca. 14.0000 Artikel zu lesen. Siehe auch Ergonomie und das Ergonomie-Netzwerk     // Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz.


----------

